# Bonjour Aide Dual Boot OSX / LINUX ( probléme de Grub )



## Tzimix (31 Août 2019)

Bonjour 

J'ai un macbook unibody fin 2009  SSD / 4Go avec Mavericks ( 10.9 )

J'aimerais faire un dual boot avec Kali , mais voici quelques problèmes :

Je créer ma partition vide pour Kali / je boot sur la clef j'installe sur la partition Kali ... 
Une chose étrange est qu'a la fin comme habituellement il installe le Grub mais ne me demande pas la destination il le fait automatiquement . J'ai essayer avec Refind / Refit ... ( osx ) mais le probléme quand il boot après installation sur le grub de kali j'ai bien mon Kali et mon OSX mais si je sectionne OSX il me fait une sorte de panic CPU et donc ne boot pas . Par contre Kali boot bien / le seul moyen de boot sur OSX et de press ALT ... je ne sais plus trop comment m'y prendre pour avoir un menu propre et fonctionnel de GRUB . J'ai même essayé Grubcustomizer sur kali mais il ne détecte que kali et pas mon osx ...

Si des personnes on une idée merci d'avance 

belle journée


----------

